# Krebsschere



## Uweklaus (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo habe da mal folgende Frage.Im Vorjahr habe ich 10 Krebsscheren im Teich.Im Winter nach unten, jetzt sind sie noch unten udn haben alle neue rötliche ausleger,kommen die nach oben oder die Altpflanzen auch ?!
Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Die Altpflanzen kommen, wenn sie denn blühen möchten, auch nach oben.


----------



## Uweklaus (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

ich erwähne es gern   wieder 

zwischen "Auftauchen" und "Blühen wollen" , besteht kein kausaler Zusammenhang

mfG


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Mag ja sein, ich kenn das aber nur so - sie tauchen auf und blühen. Auftauchende Nichtblüher habe ich noch nicht gehabt. Gut, ich hatte/habe auch nicht die Massen, wie auf Deinem Foto...


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi

Karstens Bobachtung deckt sich mit meiner! Bei mir tauchen zwar alle Krebsscheren auf (wenn sie nicht daran gehindert werden, durch darüber wachsende, andere, submerse Pflanzen), aber eine blühende Krebsschere ist bei mir ziemlich selten. Ableger scheinen die bevorzugte Art der Fortpflanzung zu sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pema (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
und um die Möglichkeiten komplett zu machen: meine Krebsscheren sind noch nie aufgetaucht...haben aber unter Wasser geblüht
petra


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit : Sie tauchen nie wieder auf, weil --------- aufgefressen von meinen Koi


----------



## Uweklaus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Danke ,meien Krebsscheren, sind alle unter wasser sehen gut aus grü,und habe alle 2-3 Neue Ableger drann schön groß und die sehen rötlich aus .Liegen aber alle noch unten udn wenn ich sie hochhole gehen sie wieder runter ,hoffe die kommen überhaupt wieder hoch.


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo!
Ich rufe dieses alte Thema mal wieder zurück ins Leben, weil ich mich über meine __ Krebsschere wundere. Letztes Jahr ist eine in unseren Teich gekommen - praktisch als Erste Pflanze überhaupt. Das Jahr über war sie an der Oberfläche, im Herbst ist sie dann abgesunken und hat fleißig Ableger produziert. Dieses Jahr habe ich sie nicht wieder gesehen, weder die Mutterpflanze noch die Ableger - es waren mindestens 6. Zur Zeit wird unser Teich noch nicht gefiltert, weshalb ich nicht bis zum Boden sehen kann. Ich frage mich, ob ich überhaupt mal wieder was von unserer Krebsschere sehe..


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2019)

Pysur, kann aber auch sein, daß Deine Krebsscheren von Wattealgen am Boden gehalten werden, und nicht auftauchen können. 
Mein Teich ist vollkommen klar, bis auf den und Grund, und deshalb kann ich das genau erkennen, wo die Algen unten die Krebsscheren überdecken.
Soweit ich kann, ziehe ich diese Algen raus, inklusive der Krebsscheren, die dann aber wieder reingeworfen, und jetzt auf mittlerer Höhe treiben. 
Koi habe ich keine mehr, bei mir frißt keiner mehr Pflanzen


----------



## Limnos (24. Juni 2019)

Stimmt, kann passieren. Einfach mal in den Teich steigen und mitden Füßen danach tasten, und sie gegebenenfalls an die Oberfläche hieven!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2019)

Hm, in etwa 3 Wochen kommt der Filter zum Einsatz, bin gespannt ob wir dann den Boden wieder sehen können. Wir haben noch raues __ Hornkraut im Teich, vielleicht ist das ja auch der "Übeltäter".
Koi haben wir auch keine im Teich, nur Goldfische, Gründlinge und Rotfedern. Allerdings haben die Fische am Anfang die Spitzen der Krebsscherenblätter abgenagt.. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, ich hoffe nicht, dass sie komplett weg sind. Im Winter konnte man sie jedenfalls noch am Boden erkennen.

@Wolfgang, super Tip, bringt mir nur nix weil der Teich tiefer ist als ich groß bin  - aber vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Mann mal reinschubsen 

Danke Euch!


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2019)

Pysur schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Mann mal reinschubsen


Fotoapparat nicht vergessen


----------



## Limnos (25. Juni 2019)

Pysur schrieb:


> @Wolfgang, super Tip, bringt mir nur nix weil der Teich tiefer ist als ich groß bin  - aber vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Mann mal reinschubsen
> 
> Danke Euch!



Ja, ich weiß warum bei mir kein Teich tiefer als 70 cm (Armlänge) ist! Ich hatte mal einen, der auch 1,5 m tief war. Ich weiß, welche Drecksarbeit es mit Kopf unter Wasser war, das Seerosenmonster zu verkleinern. Aber immerhin konnte ich da noch stehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ralph_hh (25. Juni 2019)

Wann ist eigentlich die optimale Zeit, die Pflanzen zu stutzen? Im Herbst, wenn man da in Badehose in den Teich kann oder im Frühjahr, wenn man da mindestens einen Neopren braucht?
Reine Neugier, bei mir ist noch nichts so gewuchert, dass ich was kürzen müsste.


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich die optimale Zeit, die Pflanzen zu stutzen?


Für mich immer dann, wenn es warm genug ist, um in Badeklamotten in den Teich zu hüpfen !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2019)

Hi Ralph,

Seerosenlaub schneidet man im Herbst ab wenn es anfängt abzusterben. Dabei kann man dann auch andere Pflanzen einkürzen wenn Mann eh bis zur *B*rust im Wasser steht oder auf allen vieren im Teich rumkriecht

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (26. Juni 2019)

Geht auch Frau----? Bis zur Brust im Wasser? 
Nein, so tief ist meiner ja zum Glück nicht.........
Mein Mann würde mir vermutlich den Vogel zeigen...............
Es ist DEIN Teich, dann...............
Hat er ja Recht, aber DA reinzusteigen?
MMMMMHH, da kriechen __ Egel drin rum, und wenn ich auf eine Schnecke trete.......Bäh......,,.
Ich LIEBE  meinen Teich, aber da rein?

Michi


----------



## ralph_hh (26. Juni 2019)

Ich bade auch in Naturteichen, warum also nicht?


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2019)

Wenn ein Teich so voller Krebsscheren ist, dass nicht alle an die Oberfläche kommen können, dann sollte man, egal bei welcher Temperatur, mit langer Hose in den Teich gehen. Ansonsten hat man ganz schön zerkratze Beine! Meine Erfahrung nach, zumindest!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tyrano86 (27. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Geht auch Frau----? Bis zur Brust im Wasser?
> Nein, so tief ist meiner ja zum Glück nicht.........
> Mein Mann würde mir vermutlich den Vogel zeigen...............
> Es ist DEIN Teich, dann...............
> ...



Kauf dir einen Watthose ;-) darf nur eine bestimmte Tiefe nicht überschreiten sonst läuft es natürlich rein und die Teile fallen echt groß aus. Schau z.B. mal bei Amazon.


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> MMMMMHH, da kriechen __ Egel drin rum, und wenn ich auf eine Schnecke trete.......Bäh......,,.


Sorry, aber in der Natur gibt es für mich kein ---- Bäh--- ! ( Außer ich trete barfuß in einen Kuhfladen )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in der Natur gibt es für mich kein ---- Bäh--- ! ( Außer ich trete barfuß in einen Kuhfladen )



oder man hat bei der Gartenarbeit plötzlich nen schönen frischen Hunde-/Katzenhaufen in den Händen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (27. Juni 2019)

Tja, Frank, da hat man dann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in die S c h e i ß e gefasst


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2019)

Hi Anne,

das nennt sich dann "mal richtig auf die Kacke hauen"

MfG Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (27. Juni 2019)

Also barfuß auf eine der roten __ Nacktschnecken treten ist auch für einen Naturliebhaber irgendwie unschön. Doch, das ist "bäh"..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Also barfuß auf eine der roten __ Nacktschnecken treten ist auch für einen Naturliebhaber irgendwie unschön. Doch, das ist "bäh"..


 weil der Schleim so zäh ist sodas man den Kadaver schlecht von der Fußsohle abbekommt?

MfG Frank


----------



## nuggeterbse (27. Juni 2019)

Boaa Frank, vielen Dank für Deine sehr schöne Hinterfragung.....
mich schüttelt es ,alleine bei der Vorstellung,.......egal ob Nacktschnecke (denen rücke ich zu Leibe) oder meine geliebten Sumpfdeckelschnecken  (ich finde die wirklich toll und 
die sind auch wirklich hübsch (( meine zumindest, haben alle ihr eigenes Muster))  ....aber drauftreten ist für mich, nach wie vor ....Bäh........
Tut mir leid......
Ich bin Naturliebhaber,....ich sammel den Müll,wenn ich morgens mit dem Hund gehe....... bin momentan dabei, meinen Garten umzugestalten....Bienenfreundlich und Falterfreundlich und eine Vogelhecke soll entstehen........... --ich glaube, da darf ich äussern, daß ich es absolut eklig finde auf eine Schnecke zu treten......egal ob im oder ausserhalb des Teiches......
Jeder,-----glaube ich mal,------ hat irgendwo seinen eigenen Ekelpunkt...........bei mir sind es halt __ Schnecken........ich freue mich "wie Bolle" mittlerweile über jeden __ Tigerschnegel, den ich im Garten sehe.....jede __ Weinbergschnecke....SUPER......like  Aber trotzdem ist es immer noch " Schüttelfaktor "......bei der Vorstellung "draufzutreten"......
Während ein Kuhfladen  für "MICH"  jetzt nicht so das Problem wäre......ist mir schon passiert .......also ......
Alles eine Sache der persöhnlichen Einstellung......

LG Michi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2019)

Hi Michi,

ich bin ja auch dabei einen Teil (ca. 1/3) der ehemaligen gemähten Wiesenfläche insektenfreundlicher zu gestallten. __ Margeriten und Moschusmalven sind ja schon mehrere dutzend eingepflanzt, Leider ist das Gras nun >60cm hoch (deren Blütentriebe werden nun aber schon braun) und nun muß die erste Mahd stattfinden. Habs heute mit der Sense versucht, aber das Gras ist so "zäh" das ich die Tage doch den alten John Deer Rasenmäher aus dem Keller holen muß weil die Seist das harte Gras net so richtig schneiden will. Dann geht's halt maschinell mit dem alten Mäher-Aas - der Fahrantrieb ist kaputt - auf höchster Mähereinstellung drüber weg. Nach dem nächsten Regen kommen dann die restlichen ca. 300 Stauden (weitere Margeriten, __ Gänseblümchen, Moschusmalven, Lupinen, verschiedene __ Nelken, Schafgarben, __ Kugeldisteln, __ Iris, __ Pfingstrosen auf die abgemähte Wiese und die Mengen von reifenden Akeleisamen werden auch fleisig drin verteilt
Ein schöner, größerer Steinhaufen für __ Eidechsen, und mit darin auf dem Kopf stehenden verstecken Tontöpfen als Hummelnistmöglichkeit kommt dann auch noch auf die Wiese


----------



## nuggeterbse (27. Juni 2019)

Hallo Frank 
Ich habe jetzt erst einmal geschaut, in welcher Ecke von Deutschland du überhaupt wohnst. .....


----------



## nuggeterbse (27. Juni 2019)

Ja, ich noch mal. 
1. Mahd...
Alles klar , andere Region, andere Begriffe....
Finde ich toll, was du da vorhast. 

Kannst du wirklich noch mit einer Sense eine Wiese mähen? 
Wow, Respekt. 
Sooo viel Platz habe ich nicht......
Mein Rasen sollte möglichst Bienenunfreundlich sein, da ich hoch allergisch reagiere .....
Aber trotzdem bemühe ich mich, das Aussenumfeld attraktiv zu gestalten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2019)

Hi Michi,

das mähen mit ner Sense klappt eigentlich noch ganz gut, nur das alte, "verzogene" Sensenblatt auch mit dem Wetzstein ordentlich zu schärfen, das krieg ich net richtig hin. Das Blatt ist halt auch schon seit >60 Jahren net mehr gedengelt worden


----------



## ralph_hh (28. Juni 2019)

Hey, das hört sich super an!!

Ich hab hinter dem Haus eine Rasenfläche als Blumenwiese umgestaltet und hab noch so meine Probleme damit. Mähen muss ich die mit dem Rasenmäher, eine Sense hab ich nicht und das wäre zwischen Büchen und Lampen auch schwierig. Ich mäh die zwei Mal im Jahr, einmal so im April und einmal im Herbst. Die Idee ist ja, dass die Blumen sich aussäen und auf der nährstoffarmen ungenüngten Wiese sich gegen die Gräser durchsetzen. Aber trotzdem wachsen da die Gräser einen halben Meter hoch und überwuchern alles. Blühen tut trotzdem reichlich. Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Im zweiten Jahr war schon weniger Blütenvielfalt als im ersten, als ich die Blumen ausgesät habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2019)

Hi Ralph,

wo hatteste denn den Saatgut der Blumenwiese her. Von nem richtigen Profi für den Boden zusammenstellen lassen oder ne Mischung aus dem ganz "normalen" Handel besorgt? .
Bei Saatgutmischungen des normalen Gartenhandels sind im allgemeinen viel zu viele einjährige Blumen drin und kaum Stauden. Einjährige Blumen wie Klatschmohn, __ Kornblume, __ Kornrade, Färbermädchenauge u.v.a bringen zwar schnell ne Blütenfülle, sind für  Blumenwiesen aber vollkommen ungeeignet da einjährige Blumen einen laufenden Bodenumbruch brauchen um sich zu längerfristig halten. Von staudigen Gräsern/Blumen werden sie schnell verdrängt, bzw. an der Keimung gehindert. Besser ists wenn man __ Wiesenstauden - nur solche sind in der Lage sich in der Konkurenz von mehrjährigen Gräsern zu halten - vorzieht und später wenn kräftig genug geworden als Grundstock in vorher schon bestehnde Wiesen/Rasen auspflanzt.

MfG  Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (28. Juni 2019)

Das war eine Samenmischung "Bienenwiese" oder so ähnlich, ich weiss gar nicht mehr, woher. Gärtnerei oder Supermarkt, auf jeden Fall nichts individuelles. Woher bekommen denn die in der Natur den Bodenumbruch?
Ich hab ein paar größere Pflanzen dies Jahr vorgezogen, aber seltsamerweise kümmern gerade die vor sich hin, während die auf der Wiese erfolgreich neu kommen. Was da mehrjährig ist und was sich neu aussät, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Ich hab im Herst auf 5cm runter gemäht.
__ Wiesenstauden klingt gut. Mäht man dann trotzdem noch?


----------



## Tyrano86 (28. Juni 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> wo hatteste denn den Saatgut der Blumenwiese her. Von nem richtigen Profi für den Boden zusammenstellen lassen oder ne Mischung aus dem ganz "normalen" Handel besorgt? .
> Bei Saatgutmischungen des normalen Gartenhandels sind im allgemeinen viel zu viele einjährige Blumen drin und kaum Stauden. Einjährige Blumen wie Klatschmohn, __ Kornblume, __ Kornrade, Färbermädchenauge u.v.a bringen zwar schnell ne Blütenfülle, sind für  Blumenwiesen aber vollkommen ungeeignet da einjährige Blumen einen laufenden Bodenumbruch brauchen um sich zu längerfristig halten. Von staudigen Gräsern/Blumen werden sie schnell verdrängt, bzw. an der Keimung gehindert. Besser ists wenn man __ Wiesenstauden - nur solche sind in der Lage sich in der Konkurenz von mehrjährigen Gräsern zu halten - vorzieht und später wenn kräftig genug geworden als Grundstock in vorher schon bestehnde Wiesen/Rasen auspflanzt.
> ...



Das mit den Wildkorn und Klatschmohn trifft bei mir auch zu, obowhl ich den Samen verteilt hatte. Ich frage mich nur, wie die Kornblumen auf nicht bearbeiteten Randflächen an Straßen erscheinen und bei mir nicht so recht wollen.  Ich wollte eig. längerfristig mit diveresen WIldkornblumen und Mohnsorten einen kleine Fläche die sich selber aussät, wachsen lassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2019)

Hi Ralph,

in der Natur wird der Boden zwar net umgebrochen wie auf Äckern, aber die mehrjährige Konkurenz der einjährigen "Ackerblumen" wird da ja auch durch Erdrutsche, Steinschläge, Brände, Trockenheit, Überschwemmungen ect. regelmäßig kurz gehalten/geschädigt. Die Samen von "Ackerunkräutern" aus Steppengebieten wie __ Mohn, __ Kornblume ect. sind ja in der Lage jahrzentelang im Boden zu
überdauern sodas sie sehr schnell die Lücken füllen wenn vorhandene Vegetation geschädigt und lückenhaft wird und sie dann wieder gute Keimbedingungen vorfinden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2019)

die meißten typischen Wiesenblume der Weiden wie __ Margeriten, Schlüsselblumen, __ Gänseblümchen, __ Malven, Beinwell, Apiaceen, __ Flockenblumen, Ehrenpreise, Frauenmäntel, __ Akeleien, __ Mädesüß, __ Pfingstrosen, __ Lichtnelken, __ Astern, __ Disteln, __ Nelken, Hahnenfüße, __ Veilchen ect. bilden ja meißtens recht niedrige bzw. bodenständige Blattrosetten und überstehen daher eine 1- 2malige Mahd im Jahr recht gut weil sie sich auch sehr schnell wieder aus Wurzeln/Rhizomen regenerieren können selbst wenn das Laub doch mal komplett weggemäht/abgfressen wird. Man sollte sie halt immer so hoch wie möglich abmähen

Hohe, langsamwachsende Arten und solche mit großem und/oder straff aufrechtem Laub wie z.B __ Wieseniris, __ Narzissen, __ Affodill, __ Alant, Kletten, __ Farne ect. vertragen ne Mahd net so gut. Die werden dann im Wachstum stark gehemmt. Solche Arten sollte man auch mit nem hochgestellten Rasenmäher umfahren, bzw. wenn erst beim letzten Schnitt im Herbst kappen

MfG Frank


----------



## ralph_hh (29. Juni 2019)

Muss das so bräunlich? Als sie mal über Wasser war, haben sich die rausstehenden Blätter grün gefärbt, der Rest ist so geblieben.


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Muss das so bräunlich?


Bei eisenhaltigem Wasser, ja !


----------



## Tyrano86 (1. Juli 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> 
> in der Natur wird der Boden zwar net umgebrochen wie auf Äckern, aber die mehrjährige Konkurenz der einjährigen "Ackerblumen" wird da ja auch durch Erdrutsche, Steinschläge, Brände, Trockenheit, Überschwemmungen ect. regelmäßig kurz gehalten/geschädigt. Die Samen von "Ackerunkräutern" aus Steppengebieten wie __ Mohn, __ Kornblume ect. sind ja in der Lage jahrzentelang im Boden zu
> überdauern sodas sie sehr schnell die Lücken füllen wenn vorhandene Vegetation geschädigt und lückenhaft wird und sie dann wieder gute Keimbedingungen vorfinden


Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------



## ralph_hh (1. Juli 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei eisenhaltigem Wasser, ja !


Im Leitungswasser ist Eisen unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze von 0,01mg/l.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2019)

Ist bei mir auch so. Ein Teil ist der Filterwirkung des Wassers geschuldet und zum Teil setzt sich auch Mulm auf die UW-Blätter ab.


----------



## jolantha (2. Juli 2019)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> Im Leitungswasser ist Eisen unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze von 0,01mg/l.


Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, daß ich von ungefiltertem Brunnenwasser ausgegangen bin. Bei mir ist alles braun, Folie, Pflanzen und
Steine . Selbst mein weiß gestrichener Rosenbogen war bräunlich verfärbt, da ich den Sprenger falsch aufgestellt hatte.


----------



## ralph_hh (5. Juli 2019)

Ich hab gestern mal die eine __ Krebsschere hochgeholt. Ich hab den Eindruck, die verrottet langsam. Was raus guckt ist sattgrün, unten stirbt es ab. Dabei ist die seit einsetzen deutlich gewachsen, aber so richtig scheint es ihr nicht zu gefallen.


----------



## Pysur (1. Aug. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Pysur, kann aber auch sein, daß Deine Krebsscheren von Wattealgen am Boden gehalten werden, und nicht auftauchen können.
> Mein Teich ist vollkommen klar, bis auf den und Grund, und deshalb kann ich das genau erkennen, wo die Algen unten die Krebsscheren überdecken.
> Soweit ich kann, ziehe ich diese Algen raus, inklusive der Krebsscheren, die dann aber wieder reingeworfen, und jetzt auf mittlerer Höhe treiben.
> Koi habe ich keine mehr, bei mir frißt keiner mehr Pflanzen



Huhu, leider kann ich nun mit Sicherheit sagen, dass keine Krebsscheren mehr in unserem Teich sind..   Der Filter verrichtet nun seit 3 Wochen seinen Dienst und wir sehen den Grund endlich wieder - keine __ Krebsschere mehr, im ganzen Teich nicht. 
Bei unserem Nachbar nebenan wachsen die wie Unkraut und er hat schon mehrfach versucht, die los zu werden - zumindest weiß ich, wo ich günstig eine her bekommen kann.

LG


----------



## center (1. Aug. 2019)

War bei mir auch, hab auch keine Koi.
Ich hatte auch 2 Jahre welche, 3 Große die sich auch vermehrt haben. Es waren dann bestimmt mal 7-9.
Irgendwann waren alle weg.


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,

__ Krebsschere, eine anscheinend doch etwas anspruchsvollere Pflanze.
Mal ein paar Links dazu: 
Hier im Forum, im Gartenlexikon, im Gartenteichratgeber, bei Floristik24, in der Garten-Sonnenuhr, und als PDF-Download eine Masterarbeit.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Aug. 2019)

Ich glaub, meine Krebsscheren mögen das Wasser nicht. Offenbar ist mittelhart immer noch zu kalkhaltig für die. Tannenwedel mag es eher kalkhaltig und der gedeiht prächtig, während __ Tausendblatt, das es auch weich mag, ziemlich mickrig wächst. Ich werd' mich wohl auf Pflanzen einschränken, die Kalk vertragen. Das __ Hornblatt kommt auch ganz gut klar. Wuchern tut allerdings nicht, bis auf die Algen...

Wobei die spannende Frage ist, ob sich das mit der Zeit verändert. Bindet irgendwas im Wasser den Kalk? Verdünnung durch Regen? - Wenn der Teich denn überläuft. Hält sich zur Zeit im Sommer mit der Verdunstung etwa die Waage.


----------



## BobbyT (29. Apr. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
meine __ Krebsschere wird immer von der Pumpe angesaugt. Da hat sie keine Chance. Wie bindet man denn eine Krebsschere an einem Ort an?
Mit dem Stein hat es nicht wirklich gut funktioniert.

Meine einjährige Blumenmischung von vor drei Jahren lebt in Form von Ringelblumen noch weiter. Die sind toll. Die ersten haben schon im Februar geblüht. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Mai 2022)

Offenbar gefällt es ihnen hier doch...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Mai 2022



BobbyT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> meine __ Krebsschere wird immer von der Pumpe angesaugt. Da hat sie keine Chance. Wie bindet man denn eine Krebsschere an einem Ort an?
> Mit dem Stein hat es nicht wirklich gut funktioniert.


Eigentlich wirft man die nur ins Wasser, die suchen sich ihren Platz dann selbst. Ich würde versuchen, um den Pumpen/Filter Einlauf einen größeren Korb zu basteln damit da gar nicht erst irgendwas so nah an die Öffnung kommt, wo die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten hoch sind.


----------

